# This weeks new TUG Article: the TUG Resort Watch List!



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2013)

Plan on doing some nice changes/updates to this here soon, wanted to get more people using it!  Should at least add your home resort(s) to the list!

http://tug2.net/timesharemarketplace/timeshare_watch_list.html


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2013)

new features were added this evening!

should start getting email notifications this week as well!  never a better time to go configure your watch list and add your resorts!


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 12, 2013)

The notifications for any mention of the resort on a watch list on the BBS forums is a real plus.  Well worth the cost of joining TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2013)

eh, sadly thats not going to play at the moment, tis just a static link. (for topics on bbs that is)

tis proving quite a challenge to get that little tidbit working properly....right now the link just does a search right then and there to display topics for the resort in question on TUG.


it'll notify you currently if there is a new review, or ad of any type posted for the resort.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 12, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> eh, sadly thats not going to play at the moment, tis just a static link. (for topics on bbs that is)
> 
> tis proving quite a challenge to get that little tidbit working properly....right now the link just does a search right then and there to display topics for the resort in question on TUG.
> 
> ...



Still worth the price of admission for those features.  I was wondering how that would work, finding and reporting any mention of the resort in the forums.  That's really too much to expect. (At least you know that we're reading the article.)


----------



## urban5 (Jun 12, 2013)

Any chance of having a selection of rental,for sale or exchange only and not having all three of the castegories come up together as it does now?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2013)

well as its designed, it loads the resort review page that displays all the ads for the resort...this doesnt actually load the marketplace but just the resort review page itself.


----------

